# Hydronic Archery's Hydroshock



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

One of the best string suppressors I have tested. This along with their new bow snuff has my bow hunting quiet without any other products on the bow.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

*Thanks again*

For the review looks great.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## clr5164 (Aug 5, 2010)

Do they have one that can be put on a hoyt maxxis? They do not have a tapped hole for a screw.


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

i sold out of them and I am producing more as we speak.


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

do they plan on making a front mount one, if so ill buy one.


----------

